# Lingually Displaced Mandibular Canines



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Has anyone had a dog with this, and if so, what was the treatment and outcome?

http://www.dentalvets.co.uk/index.p...pes/54-lingually-displaced-mandibular-canines

Pooping myself a bit over this.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Has the gorgeous Ned been diagnosed with this?
I think the best person to ask would be shoshannah but because I am on my phone I cant give her a shout!
Hopefully someone will and she can give you her opinion on it, as best she can without seeing the gorgeous one!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Has the gorgeous Ned been diagnosed with this?
> I think the best person to ask would be shoshannah but because I am on my phone I cant give her a shout!
> Hopefully someone will and she can give you her opinion on it, as best she can without seeing the gorgeous one!


Yes, he has.

Good thing i went back to my old vets, as despite regular puppy checks, it was not picked up by the new ones i originally registered him with.

His deciduous canines were bad (and i did query them at his second check but was told he had a perfect bite!), the permanent ones coming in even worse. We are trying ball therapy, but i think they are too bad to be fixed by that


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Nonnie. I have no experience to offer but didn't want to read and run.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

Sorry, no experience with this 
Reading the link you gave it sounds like removing the canines might be a possibility?
Bates had one of his bottom canines removed when he was about a year old. He had zero issues with the surgery itself, recovery was hard only in keeping him away from chewing on toys etc., he healed very quickly and uneventfully and has had no issues since. He does look funny sometimes because his tongue falls out on that side of his face  But really, it hasn’t been a problem.

I also know dogs who through injury have had the tops of their canines knocked off. They had a root canal and filling and also have done just fine.

Is there a veterinary dental specialist you could go to?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Sorry, no experience with this
> Reading the link you gave it sounds like removing the canines might be a possibility?
> Bates had one of his bottom canines removed when he was about a year old. He had zero issues with the surgery itself, recovery was hard only in keeping him away from chewing on toys etc., he healed very quickly and uneventfully and has had no issues since. He does look funny sometimes because his tongue falls out on that side of his face  But really, it hasn't been a problem.
> 
> ...


At the moment we have to wait and see what will happen. His canines have only just started to come through, and we have to try to ball therapy for 6-8 weeks, unless its obvious the teeth are going into his hard palate.

Hoping to avoid complete removal as it will significantly weaken his lower jaw, which already seems to be a little small (he reminds me of s sperm whale).

If we do go down the surgery route, then im hoping tipping them will be sufficient.

Havent yet been referred to a specialist, as my vet seems confident we can sort them out without surgery. I wish i had his optimism.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Has your vet said how many he has dealt with before? Might help you have a better prognosis.

I think I have seen this 'cured' on a tv episode of Bondi Vet but they used 'doggy braces' at some ridiculous sum of money. Its not much helping being in Australia when we are in the UK and price being big bucks either. So doggy braces, ball therapy works roughly the same, just encouraging the teeth to grow outwards! Definitely worth a shot. Plus its a tried and tested method too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

Nonnie said:


> At the moment we have to wait and see what will happen. His canines have only just started to come through, and we have to try to ball therapy for 6-8 weeks, unless its obvious the teeth are going into his hard palate.
> 
> Hoping to avoid complete removal as it will significantly weaken his lower jaw, which already seems to be a little small (he reminds me of s sperm whale).
> 
> ...


Well hopefully the ball therapy will do the trick 
Tipping sounds like it would work too. That's done fairly often with power chewers who have damaged their teeth. Hopefully it will just be a minor blip 
I've also seen dogs with braces which is in my demented mind kind of hilarious, but also very expensive. Hopefully you won't have to go that route!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Cant add anything useful but hoping that the Bali treatment or if it comes to it the tipping will help.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

ouesi said:


> Sorry, no experience with this
> 
> *I also know dogs who through injury have had the tops of their canines knocked off. They had a root canal and filling and also have done just fine*.
> 
> Is there a veterinary dental specialist you could go to?


My dog Kite had this done - root canal and reshaping the damaged tooth so it looks quite normally shaped, just shorter .£1,100 (ouch) but a good result.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> At the moment we have to wait and see what will happen. His canines have only just started to come through, and we have to try to ball therapy for 6-8 weeks, unless its obvious the teeth are going into his hard palate.
> 
> *Hoping to avoid complete removal as it will significantly weaken his lower jaw,* which already seems to be a little small (he reminds me of s sperm whale).
> 
> ...


When Kite was having her broken lower canine repaired, I talked to the dental specialist about this. He said it would significantly weaken the jaw* in the short term*, but once bone grew in, it would be stronger than if filled with tooth root.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> When Kite was having her broken lower canine repaired, I talked to the dental specialist about this. He said it would significantly weaken the jaw* in the short term*, but once bone grew in, it would be stronger than if filled with tooth root.


That is not what ive been told by both my normal vet and now a specialist - something to do with the extensive root of a lower canine.

At the moment, we are going to hold off for a good few months unless the teeth go through the hard palate or he is in considerable pain. I've spoken to someone who had a GSD with severe malocclusion and by 8.5 months, he had a perfect bite - despite the specialist saying that he needed surgery at 5.5 months.

I have £40 worth of balls coming, so 4 x 20mins of play a day is soon to be on the cards. He's going to have to get into tuggy games quick smart.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

For anyone interested, these were Neds teeth as of yesterday. He has now lost the puppy tooth.

IMG_3506 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3505 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3504 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

Its hard to tell (and photograph) from this angle, but they are currently growing right up towards his hard palate.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Its hard to tell (and photograph) from this angle, but they are currently growing right up towards his hard palate.


I can see that.
Never heard of Lingually Displaced Mandibular Canines before, but that picture makes it very clear what it means.
Hope the ball therapy works.


----------

